# How common is it to see electric vehicles in your area?



## 2drx4 (Jan 3, 2022)

There's at least two Teslas in this town of 100K people. No other straight EVs that I've seen or been able to identify. Definitely lots of Prii (or whatever the plural of Prius is), and a handful of other hybrids/plug in hybrids.

It's cold, remote, and the city sucks at plowing the streets, so pick'emup trucks and SUVs sell a lot better than cars to begin with.


----------



## floydr (Jun 21, 2021)

Two Teslas next door, a Leaf down the block. Smart car Ev next block over. 
later floyd


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Swimming in them these days in the US Pacific Northwet[sic]

Three or four years ago spotting one while out shopping was a happy sight, now there are so many it's more of a coin flip whether one will be within a few cars' proximity of you at a stoplight. There would be more had Chevy not choked off the supply of Bolts for the past 4-6 months.

State has up to $5000 in rebates, paid for by the EV registration fee. The rebates have the ICE crowd miffed cuz, I guess, daddy owns an oil company 🤪

Don't see many Mach-E's yet.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Of the ten provinces and three territories in Canada, currently only Quebec and BC (the big provinces with almost entirely hydroelectricity) have provincial subsidies for EV purchases, although Ontario (nuclear plus hydro) did as well until they were cancelled. That's a large fraction of the nation's population, but a much smaller fraction of the area. There is a smaller federal subsidy available anywhere, and the number of EVs here in fossil-fueled Alberta may have stepped up after it was introduced: until a couple of years ago in my urban area there were only a few Teslas and even fewer Leafs, but now there are enough Teslas to see them daily and the occasional other EV such as a Jaguar I-Pace, Ford Mach-E, or Kia/Hyundai (which are tough to spot because they look like the gas and hybrid models). I even found a Bolt in a Chevrolet dealership recently, but I've never seen one on the road here.



2drx4 said:


> There's at least two Teslas in this town of 100K people. No other straight EVs that I've seen or been able to identify. Definitely lots of Prii (or whatever the plural of Prius is), and a handful of other hybrids/plug in hybrids.
> 
> It's cold, remote, and the city sucks at plowing the streets, so pick'emup trucks and SUVs sell a lot better than cars to begin with.


The lack of EVs in a province which heavily subsidizes them is interesting, but apparently you're in the real British Columbia, not the Lower Mainland.


----------



## 2drx4 (Jan 3, 2022)

brian_ said:


> The lack of EVs in a province which heavily subsidizes them is interesting, but apparently you're in the real British Columbia, not the Lower Mainland.


Exactly.

Tesla owners in the lower mainland routinely are scrapping over chargers. We're a long way from that up here.

BC Hydro has a $350 subsidy for installing an EV charger, which I wanted to exploit. However, I'd need to find the permit for installing the welder outlet in my shop in order to do that, and that won't be happening since there never was one. Too bad.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

My utility required hardwire for the charger (EVSE) rebate, not plugin, so you'd want to double check on that.

Flo is what I got - French Canadian....rugged housing, weatherproof, outdoors, can be out in the open though mine's on the outdoor wall of the garage which has a small amount of roof overhang.

That way the Bolt EV can BBQ itself in the driveway without taking out my garage & tools 🤓


----------



## 2drx4 (Jan 3, 2022)

remy_martian said:


> My utility required hardwire for the charger (EVSE) rebate, not plugin, so you'd want to double check on that.


You could buy a plug in one if you had a permit for the plug you used. There's a 50A welder plug beside the door (one of three in the shop, all are wired with 6/3 for future proofing too), so it's the easiest way, no need to pull wire or anything. Unfortunately, as I said, no permits were pulled when some horrible person wired the shop, so I'm in a bind on that.

Otherwise you have to pay for an electrician to install a charger. There's no savings at that point versus just buying the charger you want and plugging it in; the rebate is only $350 and that's not even enough to get an electrician to come to your house in this market.

I could buy an outdoor charger for the side of the house as you said though. But again, for me the cost/payoff isn't worth it. For somebody buying the house it possibly would have a lot of value, but not really at this point given the near 0% penetration of EVs into the local market. I might look into that though.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

We have Electric Vehicles everywhere here. Im in a rather obscure place too but they are everywhere. Mostly OEM Electrics. DIY EV's, very few.


----------



## gkeantrader12 (12 mo ago)

I see them everywhere, now is the era of electric cars


----------



## Ms Jo (12 mo ago)

just one


----------



## solar_dave (Sep 23, 2010)

Tons of them here in Phoenix, mostly Teslas but some Bolts and plugging hybrid Volts, Only a few Ford mustangs! Go to the grocery most any time and at lest 2 or 3 of them in the lot.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Unless you're in Norway, where the government has rammed EVs into the market at an extreme level, EVs may be routinely sighted but are not likely dominant... and even there, they're still less than half of the cars on the road. It's not yet the era of electric cars by a long shot; perhaps it's the beginning of the era of transition to electric cars.

Worldwide, or even just in wealthy countries where people can afford them, EVs still have a small share of the new car market (less than 10% globally, and only about one-third of that in the USA). And with cars lasting more than a decade, it takes a long time to change the mix on the road substantially. We may notice EVs, but they're vastly outnumbered almost anywhere.



solar_dave said:


> Tons of them here in Phoenix, mostly Teslas but some Bolts and plugging hybrid Volts, Only a few Ford mustangs! Go to the grocery most any time and at lest 2 or 3 of them in the lot.


I think that this is an interesting observation - we notice EVs, so just 2 or 3 in a parking lot with dozens of cars is perceived as "tons of them".

And lots of enthusiasts find Ford's use of their "Mustang" name on a tall station wagon to be silly, or even offensive - it's the "Mustang Mach-E", and I think most people will just call it the "Mach-E".


----------



## Mojave (Dec 4, 2019)

I am in Southern California. About 2 months ago I found myself literally surrounded by Teslas so I decided to count them on my drive home (I know, its a boring drive). In 50 miles I counted 77 Teslas. I didn't include any other brands, just Model S, X, 3 and Y's. I'm sure I missed many because I was also driving in LA traffic. There are also a ton of Mach-E's popping up. I don't even recognize Bolts or other types.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Considering the Mustang's roots, a Ford Falcon with a long snout, those "enthusiasts" truly are clueless.


----------



## chriswf (Nov 5, 2021)

I live in Dallas Texas. Teslas are everywhere. I sometimes see Bolts. I see a handful of Leafs. 
Teslas>Leafs>Bolts>Mach E.


----------



## jerrry400 (Aug 12, 2010)

I live in Palatine ILLinois and I see a Tesla every mile. I see others once a day. It's the beginning of the end of oil is what I keep saying.


----------



## Infomaniac (Feb 1, 2021)

Tampa area. Teslas are easy to spot. I generally look at the back of a car. An EV has no exhaust pipes so that is my visual que.


----------



## TravisBurdess (Dec 9, 2020)

Las Cruces NM, about 100k population. EVs are everywhere. Bolts, spark ev, leafs, teslas, mach-e, etrons, taycan, ipace, smart ev, id4s, bmw i3, merc b electric (does it count if that one is mine?) Even a fisker (only hybrid I'll put on the list, all the others PHEVs are just as common as ICEV, so who cares about those ancient pieces of junk). The two Chick-fil-As in town have like 8 EVs by themselves for their delivery cars. One used car lot in town almost exclusively has EVs. Although, If i wasnt a EV nerd and a car nerd, i wouldn't be able to pick them out. And las cruces has zero dcfast chargers and 60 miles from elpaso (which only has 1 ccs dcfast charger). So if this EV desert has them everywhere, i think anyone that says...nope none here in XYZ town... simply doesnt know what to look for.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Does NM have state rebates to explain this, or just a lot of unwashed hippie tree-huggers living there? 😂


----------



## TravisBurdess (Dec 9, 2020)

remy_martian said:


> Does NM have state rebates to explain this, or just a lot of unwashed hippie tree-huggers living there? 😂


No rebates. 

But cars are kinda my thing, so picking out EVs is easy.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Reno probably has one of the highest level around for a non silicon valley town.  Couple of thousand Gigafactory employees, free charge at work, expedited delivery. See them like 1 out of 20 on the road and there's only 5 colors.


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

is that a troll ?


----------

